# About green tea



## private (Jul 25, 2011)

I know many people who drink green tea for weight loss ,when they are cutting, but I wonder if anyone knows how many cups or amount should be drunk in a day?Thanks


----------



## taskoo (Jul 26, 2011)

private said:


> I know many people who drink green tea for weight loss ,when they are cutting, but I wonder if anyone knows how many cups or amount should be drunk in a day?Thanks



For me..one in the morning and one in the evening, although , I think that it will ok with a couple more if you really wanted


----------



## mc63s (Jul 29, 2011)

In other words...as much as you want


----------



## ASHOP (Jul 31, 2011)

private said:


> I know many people who drink green tea for weight loss ,when they are cutting, but I wonder if anyone knows how many cups or amount should be drunk in a day?Thanks



I drink probably at least 3/4 of a gallon per day. I drink it constanly.
I drink it because I get so tired of drinking just plain water.


----------



## 1simple (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, that's a lot  Alin. Doesn't make you hyperactive? Green tea contains a fair amount of caffeine...


----------



## bobbie (Aug 1, 2011)

I drink  it about 4-5 times a day, every meal, apart from 1 or 2. I was drinking black tea before


----------



## Anthoney (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi private,
Drinking 2/3 cups of green tea is great to lose desired weight. Besides green tea do exercise regularly and follow diet meal plans.


----------



## Shamon (Oct 26, 2011)

According to my point of view drinking green tea is very useful for the health and as well as it helps to boost metabolism. It also beneficial to reduce the weight of the body.


----------



## thomasjack (Apr 26, 2012)

2 to 3 cups are enough to take green tea. I really love to take it when i feel tired and want to refresh brain. Green tea have all the ingredients which help to burn fat. Nicotine is an important ingredient who boost the the ratio of fat burn. It also increase the metabolism and control high blood pressure. It good for smooth, shinning and witness skin.


----------



## Atwater (May 31, 2012)

Green tea is good nutrition for our health and fitness.
It burns the fat more quickly and helps in losing our extra body weight.
It also controls the cholesterol level and prevents from heart problems.
We should take at least 2 cups of green tea daily for losing the weight fast.


----------



## Alexx (Jul 14, 2012)

Well friends!!!
Green Tea Fat Burner is an over-the-counter weight loss product that claims
to help you reduce your appetite and give your metabolism a boost. It contains
ginseng, ginger root, beeswax, xenedrol blend, licorice root and other herbal blends


----------



## smith joe (Nov 9, 2012)

In my opinion casually use green tea twice in a day.It would be enough for you and keep you active and healthy.In other sense when you are on dieting and relies on green tea so you should be use it 4 times in a day.It is really helpful for loss your body weight  and keep you active and smart.


----------



## Magnus82 (Nov 9, 2012)

ALIN said:


> I drink probably at least 3/4 of a gallon per day. I drink it constanly.
> I drink it because I get so tired of drinking just plain water.



I do the same. I brew a gallon and drink it that day and have done so for years. There was a study done and found 8 cups were needed to have any impact cholesterol. Being true to our nature, i figured i better double it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 13, 2012)

I brew a gallon and use it even with pre workout powders or even whey protein. It's excellent as a diuretic and detoxifier of the body..


----------



## catrice.ailget (Nov 14, 2012)

The green tea is very beneficial for our health. Many advantages are associated with it. The one important advantage is it can help to loss the weight without any kind of exercise and so that many people are like to it.


----------



## harrison (Nov 21, 2012)

catrice.ailget said:


> The green tea is very beneficial for our health. Many advantages are associated with it. The one important advantage is it can help to loss the weight without any kind of exercise and so that many people are like to it.



that sounds too good to be true


----------



## Jackab (Nov 21, 2012)

Green tea is best fat buster tea. It is a herbal method to burn fat and calories. It is good in high blood pressure condition and good for acne treatment. Green tea provides us many health benefits so it is good to drink a cup of green tea daily.


----------



## Rednic (Nov 22, 2012)

Green tea is so beneficial for losing weight. It improves immune system in body. Green tea is an antioxidant which is so effective for improving health. 3 or 4 cups are better option for me.


----------

